# Vendedor Wurth



## woctas (16 Nov 2015)

Cómo viven los vendedores de wurth?
Ya he visto muchas críticas por internet. Pero como viven esa gente. Que aguante algo más de un año en la empresa. Cómo suelen ser sus condiciones? Su plan de carrera? y demás cosas que sepáis.

Gracias


----------



## UnForero (16 Nov 2015)

No lo se, pero veo que ahora estan abriendo tiendas Wurth asi que... Para mi es una marca controvertida... Yo no compraria nada suyo. Pero si no tienes tiempo, es una buena opcion.


----------



## woctas (17 Nov 2015)

no hay mas opiniones????


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (17 Nov 2015)

En mi ciudad hay una tienda Wurth, y deben tener algún chollo con la administración porque si no, no lo entiendo: el vendedor tiene una mala follá alucinante, los precios de los productos son considerablemente caros respecto a otras tiendas (léase Leroy Merlín, por ejemplo), y tampoco no es que la calidad sea insuperable.

Tienen un horario funcionarial increíble, llegué 5 minutos antes de cerrar y ya lo habían cerrado, y luego para que la mitad de las cosas no las tuvieran.


----------



## ransomraff (17 Nov 2015)

En otra empresa del sector y por lo que me dijeron condiciones similares, les ponen coche y pagan gastos. El sueldo base es submileurista y el resto por comisiones, con un gran salto si se llega a objetivos, los cuales se pueden cumplir trabajando, hay mucho mamoneo con el tema de las zonas, te dan una menos los 4 mejores clientes que se los queda otro (el jefe).


----------



## woctas (17 Nov 2015)

up.

Nadie ha trabajado con Wurth?


----------



## Enterao (17 Nov 2015)

El día 7 de septiembre de 1977 el Prof. Dr. h.c. mult. Reinhold Würth y el Sr. D. José Carlos Viana constituyeron la empresa Würth Tornillos de España S.A. La actual Würth España S.A., cuyo Consejo de Administración preside Bettina Würth, está presente en todo territorio español, comercializando todo lo que sirva para fijar, unir, pegar y montar.


----------



## automono (17 Nov 2015)

producto caro pero de calidad. Las siliconas de esa marca de lo mejor.
Venden tanto a sector indutrial como argrícola ganadero (productos limpieza/desinfectante).

El trabajo es jodido porque tienen que ir llorando para vender una caja de tornillos


----------



## woctas (17 Nov 2015)

y llego la llamada. Wurth quiere que vaya mañana a una entrevista.
Provincia de A Coruña. Coche, combustible, 7.5 para comidas( esto me mosquea menos de 8 € a ver donde cojones comes), tablet, tlf, y fijo mas variable.

Primero 3 meses de formación a 750 netos el mes.

lo que desconozco: el mínimo a facturar cada mes, como será la provincia de A Coruña para vender y lo que venderé.
Según me dicen, que si tengo alguna preferencia que puedo elegir.

Asi que, si alguien puede echar una mano a este mocoso de 25 años........soy todo oídos.

Ya vi mil y una críticas de esta empresa.


----------



## automono (17 Nov 2015)

el problema que vas a tener es ese, que eres un mocoso sin experiencia en herramienta.
¿Cómo vas a ir a un taller a vender brocas si nunca has usado ni sabes que resultado dan?

una pena que las empresas descarten la experiencia profesional alegremente...


----------



## woctas (17 Nov 2015)

miniempresario dijo:


> el problema que vas a tener es ese, que eres un mocoso sin experiencia en herramienta.
> ¿Cómo vas a ir a un taller a vender brocas si nunca has usado ni sabes que resultado dan?
> 
> una pena que las empresas descarten la experiencia profesional alegremente...



Si ese es el mayor problema al que me voy a enfrentar, ten por seguro que irá todo como la seda. 
Creo que tu también estarías en mi situación ( todos hemos sido mocosos).
Pero no quiero hablar de esto, lo que quiero saber es experiencias personales o cualquier tipo de consejo, de los mayores.


----------



## jap01 (17 Nov 2015)

De momento te pagan 750 durante 3 meses por aprender, a falta de alternativa mejor yo lo tendría claro


----------



## Erich Weiss (17 Nov 2015)

Si eres un buen comercial, pronto podrás obtener un salario decente, y ten en cuenta que de lunes a viernes no gastarás ni un duro (quizás dos euros al día para suplir lo que falta del menú, pero eso es nada). Tómatelo como una experiencia, alimentará tu currículo y te dará tablas.


----------



## Peluche (17 Nov 2015)

Por lo que conozco, Wurth tiene unos productos magnificos y de alta calidad

Es cierto que cuesta hacerse una clientela fiel, pero a la que la consigues es fiel y segura a tope....

Como todo en las ventas, es currarselo, pero si tienes una marca que tiene buenos productos el exito esta garantizado..

S2


----------



## woctas (17 Nov 2015)

Si. lo que decís tiene sentido. Buenos productos. 3 meses pagados. No gasto nada. salvo ese par de € que hay que poner.
Me interesaba alguien que currara, para saber como es realmente el curro. 
Lo de ser buen comercial va en función de como te trate la empresa.
Si son serios, siempre curas más a gusto.


----------



## Erich Weiss (17 Nov 2015)

Aquí tienes más comentarios:

El lunes empiezo como vendedor junior en Wurth... - ForoCoches

Y más que encontrarás gugleando.


----------



## UnForero (17 Nov 2015)

El producto es bueno, pero caro. Por lo que se es todo "remarquista". Lo veo practico para alguien que quiere trabajar con un solo proveedor para su taller por facilidad y que le de unas garantias de calidad en todo. No es mi tipo de proveedor, pero entiendo que si el de otros. Muchos profesionales compran Wurth.


----------



## Peluche (17 Nov 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Si. lo que decís tiene sentido. Buenos productos. 3 meses pagados. No gasto nada. salvo ese par de € que hay que poner.
> Me interesaba alguien que currara, para saber como es realmente el curro.
> Lo de ser buen comercial va en función de como te trate la empresa.
> Si son serios, siempre curas más a gusto.



Aqui, sinceramente creo que cometes un error muy gordo....., y puedo decirtelo por mi experiencia

La empresa, te ofrecera unos minimos acorde con tu formacion o con simplemente lo que adivinen, esperen o confien que puedes hacer

El resto, SOLO depende de ti, como dice un viejo refran de ventas, hay una cosa muy cierta " si se trabaja se vende " y esto solo depende de TI, de nadie mas, no hay milagros ni ayudas externas, seguro que una empresa como Wurth, tiene un catalogo de productos competitivos, mas o menos pero en relacion a la calidad, cantidad, surtido y rapidez de lo que ofrece, TU unica labor es convencer a los maximos posibles clientes que puedas de que MERECE LA PENA CONFIAR en tu empresa, mil veces el precio es lo menos importante ejn un catalogo amplio, cuesta mas siempre comprar en 100 empresas mas baratas que en una que te lo ofrece TODo....

Resumiendo..., o crees en lo que estas haciendo, o buscate una empresa que te pague mucho sin compromiso, cosa imposible hoy en dia...

S2


Añado..., ls grandes y empresas de exito, no lo logran por su publicidad y / O NOMBRE, lo logran por su calidad, servicio y stock


----------



## UnForero (17 Nov 2015)

Ahora, que metan a vender a un comercial que no sepa diferenciar una HSS-R de una HSS-G .... No habla muy bien de la empresa.


----------



## Peluche (17 Nov 2015)

UnForero dijo:


> Ahora, que metan a vender a un comercial que no sepa diferenciar una HSS-R de una HSS-G .... No habla muy bien de la empresa.



En la calle se aprende mucho mas de lo que piensas, el cliente sabe muy bien generalmente lo que quiere, y si el vendedor es simplemente honrado consultara al cliente lo que quiere con detalle

Por desgracia nadie conoce en exactitud un catalogo de miles de referencias, sale de pardillo y debe aprender, consultar y aprender, de todo esto es de lo que le ayuda a convertirse en un vendedor o en simplemente " un recogedor de pedidos ", que es abslotamente diferente y que como es logico recibira unos emolumentos acorde a su trabajo, que la diferencia entre unos y otros es abismal, el vendedor aconseja y apoya al cliente ofreciendole lo mejor que hay, el recogedor de pedidos simplemente apunta lo que le piden sin analizar lo mas minimo si es lo mejor para su cliente, o sin ni tan siquiera ofrecerle una cosa mejor para ello

S2


----------



## woctas (17 Nov 2015)

Peluche dijo:


> Aqui, sinceramente creo que cometes un error muy gordo....., y puedo decirtelo por mi experiencia
> 
> La empresa, te ofrecera unos minimos acorde con tu formacion o con simplemente lo que adivinen, esperen o confien que puedes hacer
> 
> ...




Se lo que me quieres decir. Pero también lo que yo quiero decir.
si una empresa manda los pedidos con un mes de retraso. Si termina el stock de un producto sin avisarte.
Si no te pagan en 2 meses........y un largo etc.
La empresa ahí no te motiva lo más mínimo.

Está claro que vender solo vendo yo, pero la empresa debe ser consciente de que deben tratar bien al empleado.

Más experiencias?
gracias.
Y si, npi de todo tipo de materiales, pero a base de ostias se aprende, como árbitro de fútbol amateur, aprendes o aprendes.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Nov 2015)

UnForero dijo:


> Ahora, que metan a vender a un comercial que no sepa diferenciar una HSS-R de una HSS-G .... No habla muy bien de la empresa.



pues hombre, 3 meses de formación dan para algo, y si vas a vender tornillos y brocas, pues....

Aunque luego tenemos a los comerciales de toma te pongo el portatil y ya vas pasando tu las páginas y picas lo que quieres, pero no me preguntes que yo ni lo he visto en realidad ni se si hay mas colores, o menos o si hay problemas, .

evidentemente, por comodidad te dan la clave de cliente de la web de la empresa, y en un tiempo no vuelves a ver al representante, pq el pedido lo haces por la web, y si hay problemas o dudas te lo soluciona directamente la casa, como hacia antes.


----------



## Peluche (17 Nov 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Se lo que me quieres decir. Pero también lo que yo quiero decir.
> si una empresa manda los pedidos con un mes de retraso. Si termina el stock de un producto sin avisarte.
> Si no te pagan en 2 meses........y un largo etc.
> La empresa ahí no te motiva lo más mínimo.
> ...




POr lo que se, son serios a tope, como practicamente todas las empresas grandes, faltas de stock son relativamente normales, pero no tengas dudas que recibiras antes informacion

Pagos...normalmente son sagrados, te lo puedo asegurar, simplemente es una pequeña cuestion que esta prevista, como en todas las grandes empresas

S2


----------



## woctas (18 Nov 2015)

Y algun consejo para la entrevista de mañana?


----------



## Barracus White (18 Nov 2015)

Lo unico que se de Wurth es que unas cosas que compro yo directo en la fabrica por 0.014€/ud (pedido de 2000 unidades minimo), en Wurth lo venden por 1.10€/ud (pedido de 100 unidades). Vamos, un robo a mano armada. Y ojo, que normalmente no suelen tener ni en stock y el plazo de entrega es incluso superior que pedirlo a fabrica.

O viven de puta madre porque con que timen a un pardillo han hecho el agosto, o viven en la miseria porque no hay nadie tan tonto de comprar a esos precios y en esas condiciones.


----------



## eTendero (18 Nov 2015)

He sido cliente de ellos cuando tenía taller de automóvil. La idea es que venden buen producto pero a precio disparatado, para clientes que no tienen demasiado tiempo de ponerse a buscar ofertas.

El comercial llega al mecánico que está pringado de grasa y le ofrece tornillos, bridas, silicona, cinta aislante o lo que sea (todo de buena calidad generalmente, eso sí). El mecánico dice "vale sí mándamelo" porque no tiene tiempo ni ganas de comparar proveedores, pero efectivamente cada tornillo cuesta diez veces lo que costaría uno de la misma calidad en cualquier ferretería.


----------



## Iron IQ (18 Nov 2015)

Lo bueno es que dentro de 3 meses estás preparado para ir a Hilti o Ficher.
Ademas puedes sumar una cartera de clientes propios (por tu zona quedan algunos pero con poca actividad en la zona).
Busca Caamaño, Inasus, Aluman.


----------



## woctas (19 Nov 2015)

Bueno. Pues parece que les he gustado de momento. El lunes vuelvo. Me explicarán todo con más detenimiento.

Creo que el trabajo será duro. Pero la empresa parece seria y además siempre es experiencia para otras empresas.

Iron IQ gracias por tus consejos, tu crees que no me vale la pena seguir en Wurth una vez hecha la formación?


----------



## K-KABOOM (19 Nov 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Bueno. Pues parece que les he gustado de momento. El lunes vuelvo. Me explicarán todo con más detenimiento.
> 
> Creo que el trabajo será duro. Pero la empresa parece seria y además siempre es experiencia para otras empresas.
> 
> Iron IQ gracias por tus consejos, tu crees que no me vale la pena seguir en Wurth una vez hecha la formación?



Wurth es famoso por su altísima rotación entre los comerciales..., por algo será...

S2 y muy buena suerte


----------



## Paisdemierda (19 Nov 2015)

El sueldo fijo son 700-750 + dietas y coche, te retenian un 15% hasta no hace mucho, menos de 600 limpios en formación, no se si ahora se han pasado al 2% como otras empresas, cuando te den zona, dificilmente vas a pasar de 1000-1100 de sueldo, el 1º,2º,3º... año, ya que el objetivo, te lo suben entre un 15% y un 35% anual, es decir, llegarás a cobrar menos a pesar de vender más, pero bueno, su sistema se presta a algún gitaneo que puede redondear tu nómina.

Ventajas: el 70% de tus clientes son pura mierda, es decir, visitarlos o no da prácticamnete lo mismo, hay un 10-15 % que marcan la diferencia entre cumplir o no objetivos (clientes medios) y los de tiro fijo (son los que salvan tu puesto de trabajo), es decir, te puedes tocar bastante la polla y salir adelante, pero nunca viviras dignamente con tu contrato Junior Wurth, un saludo.


----------



## woctas (20 Nov 2015)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> El sueldo fijo son 700-750 + dietas y coche, te retenian un 15% hasta no hace mucho, menos de 600 limpios en formación, no se si ahora se han pasado al 2% como otras empresas, cuando te den zona, dificilmente vas a pasar de 1000-1100 de sueldo, el 1º,2º,3º... año, ya que el objetivo, te lo suben entre un 15% y un 35% anual, es decir, llegarás a cobrar menos a pesar de vender más, pero bueno, su sistema se presta a algún gitaneo que puede redondear tu nómina.
> 
> Ventajas: el 70% de tus clientes son pura mierda, es decir, visitarlos o no da prácticamnete lo mismo, hay un 10-15 % que marcan la diferencia entre cumplir o no objetivos (clientes medios) y los de tiro fijo (son los que salvan tu puesto de trabajo), es decir, te puedes tocar bastante la polla y salir adelante, pero nunca viviras dignamente con tu contrato Junior Wurth, un saludo.




Vale ahora si.
Contrato junior. Ahí empiezo.
Como va aquí la carrera profesional? Como poder progresar?


----------



## chaber (20 Nov 2015)

Timo de trabajo.


----------



## woctas (20 Nov 2015)

Un timo por que? Empezar creo que todo el mundo empieza limpiando mierda.
Conozco a mucha gente que comenzo como mozo de almacen. Y años después cobraba mas de 2000 y con gente a su cargo.
Es imprencindible limpiar bien la mierda para poder ascender. Y creo que en una empresa grande es mas facil que en una pequeña.


----------



## Paisdemierda (21 Nov 2015)

No progresas, a los nuevos con 3 meses de formacion, me parece que ninguno ha pasado de los 6 meses un año, así que porsiacaso no te pidas ninguna hipoteca.


----------



## automono (21 Nov 2015)

vamos a ver, te han dicho por activa y por pasiva la forma de trabajar de esta gente, la calidad de los prodctos, el precio que manejan... y tu erre que erre a lo tuyo....
si tenias claro que te interesaba el trabajo, no vengas aqui a preguntar.
Y te equvcas de lleno, actualmente, las cosas han cambiado, si empiezas de abajo, te quedas abajo


----------



## chaber (21 Nov 2015)

Wurth España,S.A. - Opinión - Comercial Wurth el peor trabajo del mundo

Timo en WURTH : Foro de WURTH

CONTACTO CON FOROS DE WURTH ESPAÑA Y WURTH ARGENTINA

ConocÃ©is Wurth, Berner, Basther,... : Empleo

El lunes empiezo como vendedor junior en Wurth... - ForoCoches


----------



## californio (22 Nov 2015)

Pasa de ese tipo de empresas que continuamente están buscando vendedores, ahí no hay futuro.

Yo he trabajado de vendedor a puerta fría, pero jamás trabajaría para esa empresa ni similares, ya que creo que hubiese sido una pérdida de tiempo total.

La puerta fría quema absolutamente a cualquiera y si va por objetivos ahí no dura ni 2 meses el más pintado.

Siempre hay ofertas de empleo por el estilo que siempre se repiten, las de seguros, las de venta de aceites, repuestos y la de las mierdas de compañías energéticas o de telefonía. También hay otros sectores jodidos como los de televenta / teleoperador, pero ahí por lo menos no estás haciendo el panoli por la calle y aunque no cobras mucho, cobras algo.

Lo dicho, yo que tú me preparaba unas oposiciones, al menos no perderás tanto el tiempo como dedicándote a trabajar para ese tipo de empresas.


----------



## woctas (22 Nov 2015)

californio dijo:


> Pasa de ese tipo de empresas que continuamente están buscando vendedores, ahí no hay futuro.
> 
> Yo he trabajado de vendedor a puerta fría, pero jamás trabajaría para esa empresa ni similares, ya que creo que hubiese sido una pérdida de tiempo total.
> 
> ...



ienso:ienso:ienso:

Entonces consideráis que es mejor gastar el tiempo en una oposición, que en empezar a trabajar en Wurth?


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (22 Nov 2015)

Tengo un conocido que lleva unos 6-7 años trabajando de comercial en Wurth, y mete más horas que un reloj. Cada año va cobrando más que el anterior, pero de los 1200€ no pasa.

Sigue con el mismo mierdicoche que cuando empezó. Lleva como 2 años diciendo que se lo van a cambiar pero de momento ahí sigue.


----------



## woctas (22 Nov 2015)

Vamos. Que no debo aceptar el trabajo.........

A ver que me dicen mañana. Pero al menos los 3 meses de formacion los acepto


----------



## Dann22 (20 Jun 2020)

Vengo a resolver la duda,he estado 6 años trabajando en WURTH y depende de cómo lo mires.

El salario al principio es bajo y luego llegarás a cobrar algo normal y algún mes y si eres bueno puedes cobrar bien .

Es una empresa para trabajar temporalmente ya que por su política le interesa meter a gente sin experiencia y con salarios más bajos.

Si eres joven y quieres coger experiencia comercial es la mejor escuela de vendedores y podrás pegar el salto a empresas donde cobres bien.


----------



## luismarple (20 Jun 2020)

Me da que llegas un pelín tarde, pero bueno


----------



## Dann22 (20 Jun 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Me da que llegas un pelín tarde, pero bueno



5 años tampoco es tanto


----------



## arangul00 (20 Jun 2020)

yo conozco a uno que lleva mas de 30 anos y ahi continua


----------



## luismarple (20 Jun 2020)

Dann22 dijo:


> 5 años tampoco es tanto



Te juego un zanks a que el forero ha pasado por tres curros desde entonces. Como poco


----------



## Dann22 (20 Jun 2020)

arangul00 dijo:


> yo conozco a uno que lleva mas de 30 anos y ahi continua



Por qué ya no podrá cambiar de sector dentro de la venta pero yo cambié a mejor antes de que se me hiciera tarde


----------



## Dann22 (20 Jun 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Te juego un zanks a que el forero ha pasado por tres curros desde entonces. Como poco



Lo perdiste amigo,solo cambie a mi empresa en la que llevo 4 años dobla el sueldo.Siento que tu vida laboral no sea satisfactoria


----------



## luismarple (20 Jun 2020)

Dann22 dijo:


> Lo perdiste amigo,solo cambie a mi empresa en la que llevo 4 años dobla el sueldo.Siento que tu vida laboral no sea satisfactoria



Mi vida laboral... chaval, tengo el oficio más bello del mundo.


Me dedico al sector de las palizas por encargo.


----------



## Dann22 (20 Jun 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Mi vida laboral... chaval, tengo el oficio más bello del mundo.
> 
> 
> Me dedico al sector de las palizas por encargo.


----------



## Dann22 (20 Jun 2020)

Y estudiaste en la universidad Conor Mcgregor supongo


----------



## luismarple (20 Jun 2020)

Dann22 dijo:


> Y estudiaste en la universidad Conor Mcgregor supongo



En realidad me licencié en la CEU San Pablo, fui premio "joven valor" de un conocido grupo emprendedor, me estampé, entré en Accenture, estuve 6 años hasta que me harté, por fin me fui a Google después de que se pasaran años tirándome la caña.... pero aquello no me llenaba.

Finalmente encontré mi vocación y soy el hombre más feliz del mundo. Como decía Aristóteles "si consigues que te paguen por hacer lo que te gusta, nunca necesitarás un trabajo".


----------



## Dann22 (20 Jun 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> En realidad me licencié en la CEU San Pablo, fui premio "joven valor" de un conocido grupo emprendedor, me estampé, entré en Accenture, estuve 6 años hasta que me harté, por fin me fui a Google después de que se pasaran años tirándome la caña.... pero aquello no me llenaba.
> 
> Finalmente encontré mi vocación y soy el hombre más feliz del mundo. Como decía Aristóteles "si consigues que te paguen por hacer lo que te gusta, nunca necesitarás un trabajo".



Una historia de valor y superación,Netflix está perdiendo el tiempo si no te compra los derechos para una serie,desde el buen rollo siempre


----------



## luismarple (20 Jun 2020)

Dann22 dijo:


> Una historia de valor y superación,Netflix está perdiendo el tiempo si no te compra los derechos para una serie,desde el buen rollo siempre



No los vendo porque todavía soy joven. A saber lo que me depara la vida.


----------



## Dann22 (20 Jun 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> No los vendo porque todavía soy joven. A saber lo que me depara la vida.



Considéralo tu fondo de pensiones


----------



## luismarple (20 Jun 2020)

Dann22 dijo:


> Considéralo tu fondo de pensiones



Mi fondo de pensiones es un maletín con billetes de 200 euros (ya nadie trabaja con 500),numeración no consecutiva, sin marcar, que me pillé del coche de un traficante al que estaba siguiendo para ajustar unas cuentas y que se desnucó al salirse de la carretera. 

Lo tengo enfriando porsiaca, yo creo que en 10 años le podré meter mano.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (20 Jun 2020)

Dann22 dijo:


> 5 años tampoco es tanto



No hombre, igual todavía se lo está pensando.


----------



## Dann22 (20 Jun 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Mi fondo de pensiones es un maletín con billetes de 200 euros (ya nadie trabaja con 500),numeración no consecutiva, sin marcar, que me pillé del coche de un traficante al que estaba siguiendo para ajustar unas cuentas y que se desnucó al salirse de la carretera.
> 
> Lo tengo enfriando porsiaca, yo creo que en 10 años le podré meter mano.



Yo esperaría a los 11 años para estar totalmente seguro


----------



## Dann22 (20 Jun 2020)

Imaginate el papelón del mecánico que se la haya cargado en pasión y luego vaya a venderle tornillos


----------



## Alberte (20 Jun 2020)

No conozco a ningún comercial -de los cuatro conocidos- que terminara bien con esa empresa. Quemados no, lo siguiente


----------



## Volvo (20 Jun 2020)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Tengo un conocido que lleva unos 6-7 años trabajando de comercial en Wurth, y mete más horas que un reloj. Cada año va cobrando más que el anterior, pero de los 1200€ no pasa.
> 
> Sigue con el mismo mierdicoche que cuando empezó. Lleva como 2 años diciendo que se lo van a cambiar pero de momento ahí sigue.


----------

